# HF acid dew point



## tinolat

"as the baghouse inlet temperature approches the *HF acid dew point..."*
(De un Manual de Operaciones). Thanks guys in advance for any input!!


----------



## Black Horse

HF acid dew point = punto de condensación del ácido hidrofluórico (HF también en español).


----------



## cybermetaller

Hola.
Estrictamente hablando, dew point se traduce como punto de rocío, término bastante empleado en cálculos de equilibrio termodinámico de fases para indicar que se ha formado la primera gota infinitesimal de líquido.

Adicionalmente, la nomenclatura para los ácidos hidrácidos en español difiere a aquella en inglés. Mientras que en inglés se dice *hydrofluoric acid*, en español se dice *ácido fluorhídrico*.

Saludos!


----------



## abeltio

Es punto de rocío.

Se habla de punto de rocío en aplicaciones de mezcla de gases (aire con agua, aire con HF, aire con H2SO4).

Se habla de punto de condensación (cambio de fase: de vapor a líquido) en aplicaciones de sustancias puras: agua, CO2, HF.

Para el aire atmosférico, con cierto contenido de humedad, el punto de rocío es la temperatura a la cual comienza a condensar el vapor de agua atmosférico.

Para la mezcla aire+vapor de agua se define la temperatura de rocío.

Para el vapor de agua (como sustancia pura) empieza a condensar cuando se lo enfría hasta la temperatura de saturación correspondiente a la presión parcial de vapor.


----------



## uchi.m

abeltio said:


> Es punto de rocío.


 
Correcto 



abeltio said:


> Se habla de punto de rocío en aplicaciones de mezcla de gases (aire con agua, aire con HF, aire con H2SO4).



No solamente gaseosas sino también líquidas, líquidas-gaseosas o sólido-líquidas.



abeltio said:


> Se habla de punto de condensación (cambio de fase: de vapor a líquido) en aplicaciones de sustancias puras: agua, CO2, HF.



Correcto. Sin embargo, el ácido fluorhídrico no es una sustancia pura sino una mezcla de água con gás fluorhídrico y, por lo tanto, tiene punto de rocío y no punto de condensación.


----------



## cybermetaller

uchi.m said:


> Correcto. Sin embargo, el ácido fluorhídrico no es una sustancia pura sino una mezcla de água con gás fluorhídrico y, por lo tanto, tiene punto de rocío y no punto de condensación.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo. Ahora, ¿acaso a los componentes H-(no metal) no se les llama (no metal)uro de hidrógeno cuando están en forma gaseosa, como en el caso del sulfuro de hidrógeno, el del olor a huevo descompuesto? De ser así, el ácido sulfhídrico sería una mezcla de agua y fluoruro de hidrógeno. ¿No? 

Saludos!


----------



## papillon

uchi.m said:


> No solamente gaseosas sino también líquidas, líquidas-gaseosas o sólido-líquidas.


Estas seguro? Qué precisamente significa _punto de rocío_ en el contexto de una mezcla sólido-líquido? De que tipo de _rocío_ hablamos?



uchi.m said:


> Correcto. Sin embargo, el ácido fluorhídrico no es una sustancia pura sino una mezcla de água con gás fluorhídrico


Normalmente si, pero también es habitual llamar el HF gas (o sea, HF puro) _hydrofluoric ácid, _igual que HCl gas es hydrochloric ácid. Creo que la definición de Wikipedia, que incluye solo la solución de HF, es incompleta.


----------



## tinolat

A eso le llamo una *respuesta con informacion completa!* Muchas gracias por su contribucion!!! Felicidad para Uds. en esta epoca tan hermosa!! Saludos!


----------



## abeltio

uchi.m said:


> Correcto
> 
> 
> 
> No solamente gaseosas sino también líquidas, líquidas-gaseosas o sólido-líquidas.
> 
> 
> 
> Correcto. Sin embargo, el ácido fluorhídrico no es una sustancia pura sino una mezcla de água con gás fluorhídrico y, por lo tanto, tiene punto de rocío y no punto de condensación.


 
No es así, el HF se comporta como sustancia pura, igual que el agua, HCl, H2SO4.


----------



## uchi.m

papillon said:


> uchi.m said:
> 
> 
> 
> No solamente gaseosas sino también líquidas, líquidas-gaseosas o sólido-líquidas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estas seguro? Qué precisamente significa _punto de rocío_ en el contexto de una mezcla sólido-líquido? De que tipo de _rocío_ hablamos?
Click to expand...


En verdad, estaba enganado... Mezclas sólido-líquidas no tienen punto  de rocío porque el sólido quedase solubilizado (no se volatiliza)!



papillon said:


> Normalmente si, pero también es habitual llamar el HF gas (o sea, HF puro) _hydrofluoric ácid, _igual que HCl gas es hydrochloric ácid. Creo que la definición de Wikipedia, que incluye solo la solución de HF, es incompleta.



Pero si se trata de gas HF puro, la pregunta debería de ser _"HF acid boiling point"_, no?

Felicitaciones a todos!


----------



## papillon

uchi.m said:


> Pero si se trata de gas HF puro, la pregunta debería de ser _"HF acid boiling point"_, no?


Tienes razón. Yo simplemente estaba comentando sobre esta frase:


> ...el ácido fluorhídrico no es una sustancia pura sino una mezcla de água con gás fluorhídrico...


diciendo que _"HF acid_", en principio, puede existir en cualquier forma - gas puro, mezclado con otros gasos o en forma de solución con cualquier disolvente.
Saludos


----------

